# JoyfulHearts Farm Defense Fund!



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

JoyfulHearts Farm Defense Fund! Please support this to the fullest extent you can. Put it on your Facebook pages, especially, asking your friends to share with their friends. Put it on Twitter!
With as many challenges as current small farmers face, we cannot let the protections we have fought for over the years be invalidated through refusal to properly apply the laws that exist!
Please remember that this time next year it may be YOU in this fight, as "City Folk" spread to the country, then complain that the sights, sounds and smells of the "country" offend them.

http://joyfulheartsfarm.chipin.com/joyful-hearts-farm-lgd-legal-fund

SHARE THIS LINK!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

As most of you know I made a decision to NOT use LGDs on the farm here. Just too many costs and risks associated with it. I'm not saying its wrong for everyone but it is especially wrong for me here. I'm in not such a dis-similar position as Joyful Hearts Farm, so I appreciate the jam they now find themselves in, having to defend their choice to have LGDs. Although I wouldn't want their problem (and I don't), I completely agree their operation/position is a right to farm issue and needs to go in front of a judge. So I donated $20 to their fund. 

So I think a barking dog issue is (a very minor) reason to not have LGDs, and there are lots and lots of LGD proponents on this board with a very real interest in supporting this legal challenge, so, how much are you going to donate? Lets see some money where your mouth is. If I can support them for $20 lousy bux and I haven't even got a LGD what say you? Should they have that right? I say yes.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

33 views and not one taker? Nobody will stand up and help their neighbours fight the wrong you might have to fight soon enough? Well 33 could be a lot of spectators too, we all like to think we're popular here on HT. Some of you should be there ten times what I gave but I'm not even asking you to match. These folks use LGDs as part of their farm, and so do most people reading here. Their problems could be yours, and you should want some precedent somewhere to back you up. Some how the right to farm got lost on the early drafts of everybody's constitution, I guess nobody ever thought it could happen to them.................


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Joyful Hearts has been posting on the yahoogroups workingdogs. It is a very very sad story as they need those dogs for their livelihood.

We will be sending some money, probably only 20 or so but every little bit helps (we have 2 DS getting married in the next 4 months-money is very tight) if I can also scrape it up, I'm sure others can too -even if it's just a few dollars. 

This is not just Joyfulhearts fight, but all livestock farmers. It's very unfortunate that the laws aren't standing....and they have to defend something that is a clear given. As we as a whole dwindle in numbers....we must stand firm as one.....we are no longer the majority.

The court ruling will set a precedence.....one we simply cannot afford to have ruled against us. Time to come out of the woodwork and show our support!

HF


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I am glad you posted this. I am a member of that yahoo group so I have been following her story. I can't believe it's come down to this! She was denied her right to farm. The current ruling is that if an animal control officer comes down her driveway and her LGD barks at him, she will be fined. Her dog is NOT ALLOWED to bark....period! I can appreciate the horrible position she is in. I get paid today....I will be contributing. Anyone who farms needs to contribute! What's next.....goats (lord knows they can be noisy)? Donkeys? Guinea foul? And then maybe they will start coming after tractors and mowers because they make noise and dust. And then no bee keeping....we wouldn't want to neighbors to get stung. No cows....they poop too much. Taking away this woman's right to protect her animals with LGDs is just the first step. If we don't help her win her case, we can't complain when someone tries to take away OUR right to farm.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I am thankful that our LGD only barked when absolutely necessary. I feel sorry for them going through this. Training dogs to bark only when needed IS important. I would not want neighbors whos dogs bark non stop, so can see both sides to this situation.

LGD's are VERY important, but so is training. 

This is my opinion, and i may get flamed for it. But it is how I feel.


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

You mentioned dust, in some areas I think it is California- dust is illegal!!
So if they can force farmers to control dust coming in and out of their property, sigh . have you seen the drought and trying to harvest grain or hay and the dust?
Who ever is making these laws has to be totally non farm based, has to be Some one that thinks" if the farmers go broke , I will buy mine form the grocery store.
Every $20 we spare for this fund , hopefully will help many more farmers as more of these cases come to court.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Our Little Farm said:


> I am thankful that our LGD only barked when absolutely necessary. I feel sorry for them going through this. Training dogs to bark only when needed IS important. I would not want neighbors whos dogs bark non stop, so can see both sides to this situation.
> 
> LGD's are VERY important, but so is training.
> 
> This is my opinion, and i may get flamed for it. But it is how I feel.


No.....I do agree with you to a degree.....there is nothing more irritating than having to listen to a dog that barks at nothing as a lot of pyrs do. It's their guarding style....they bark to let any predators in the area that they are on duty. That (and the coat) is one reason I chose Anatolian Shepherds instead of GPs even though I could have gotten a GP locally for a fraction of the cost of my Anatolians. The problem is, LGD breeds are not real receptive to training. I don't know how you could teach them to not bark, short of putting a no-bark collar on him and not permitting him to bark at all.

My next door neighbors had a pit bull that barked non-stop. The dog barked for several months and we finally had to as the neighbors if they could do something about their dog. They did....they got a no-bark collar for him and it shut him right up. So I feel kind of bad when my Anatolians bark at night but they are puppies and it will get better once they understand what is worth barking at and what isn't. They have improved. My daughter (next door) lets her dogs out every night at 10:00 pm. At first, Isaac got pretty vocal about the sounds he could hear when she let them out. Now, he barks only 10 or 15 seconds and stops. He does bark at night anytime he hears something out of the ordinary but he stops very quickly once he decides it nothing to worry about. I LOVE that dog. 

In the case of Joyful Hearts, her dog isn't the only one that barks. The neighbor who started all of the problems for her has yappy dogs that antagonize her dog. But now her dog is not permitted to bark anymore. Her neighbor has harassed her in so many ways and has now won. It's just so unfair.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I made my pledge, this truely discusses me. And it's why I dont have close neighbors.

My neighbors in the distance has a small mutt, that continues to bark all night.
My maremma's only bark when something is close by. The neighbors dogs can bark all night and my boys will only bark when it's near them, NOT at the barking dogs.

Still I can barely hear mine and most of the time it's not mine but the neighbors mutt down in the valley, maybe their neighbors need to reinsulate their homes.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Ross said:


> *33 views and not one taker? Nobody will stand up and help their neighbours fight the wrong you might have to fight soon enough? * Well 33 could be a lot of spectators too, we all like to think we're popular here on HT. Some of you should be there ten times what I gave but I'm not even asking you to match. These folks use LGDs as part of their farm, and so do most people reading here. Their problems could be yours, and you should want some precedent somewhere to back you up. Some how the right to farm got lost on the early drafts of everybody's constitution, I guess nobody ever thought it could happen to them.................


Sorry Ross I just woke up....LOL


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> a dog that barks at nothing


They always bark *at something *.

The thing is WE can't always detect the things they can hear or smell, so it APPEARS they are barking at nothing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> 33 views and not one taker?


There are *three times* the number of contributions now than yesterday.

I've posted it on my Facebook page also


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

An lgd that barks all the time is not as good as one that only barks when there is a real need to, and yes, they can be trained.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

BarbadosSheep said:


> In the case of Joyful Hearts, her dog isn't the only one that barks. The neighbor who started all of the problems for her has yappy dogs that antagonize her dog. But now her dog is not permitted to bark anymore. Her neighbor has harassed her in so many ways and has now won. It's just so unfair.


That is unfair.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Bump....


----------



## sunny225 (Dec 4, 2009)

First of all, I'd have a gate at the end of my driveway where that stupid animal control officer couldn't come in unless I wanted him in there.
Who do these people think they are? Do we still live in the America I thought we did?

PS Is there any way to give to this family farm besides the ChipIn thing? Is there an address we could send money to instead?


----------

